# Narutoverse vs Gilgamesh (fate/stay night)



## jorgiguel (Sep 4, 2010)

i was surprised to see that there was no thread about this


for how long can they hold him? :ho

first scenario: no EA

second scenario: with EA


_________________________________________________

PS:
I'm bored, I have nothing better to do and I'm pissed at Naruto at the moment so yeah


----------



## Weather (Sep 4, 2010)

Bad thread men...


----------



## jorgiguel (Sep 4, 2010)

well i asked how long they could hold


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 4, 2010)

You should be banned for such a fail thread. 

No one in the HST can hope to last a second against Gilgamesh, yet alone beat him.


----------



## Weather (Sep 4, 2010)

Mongrels do not deserve the honor of this rape


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 5, 2010)

Mongrels get Gate of Babylowned.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

Gilgamesh's golden bling alone wins this for him


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 5, 2010)

Massive rape, nobody in the HST can last more than a few seconds.


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Gilgamesh pulls out Vimana and sits on his pimp throne while raining down swords.

Narutoverse dies. : <

Since the standard OBD setting is the hyperbolic time chamber and a couple of meters distance, he takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## Juri (Sep 5, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> You should be banned for such a fail thread.
> 
> *No one in the HST can hope to last a second against Gilgamesh*, yet alone beat him.



That's taking it a bit too far. Either way they get raped. Badly.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, if he's bloodlusted and/or CIS off then he could massacre about anyone from HST for all he likes. It's just the generousness of the great king that he lets mere mongrels to beat him. Gilgamesh is more nicer than we think.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 5, 2010)

So, how many times has Narutoverse been annihilated?


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 5, 2010)

Too many times to count. So much that we proved the existence of parallel worlds in Naruto. The catch is that only few verse survives while the others being destroyed by various extradimensional threats.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 5, 2010)

As much as I like thinking of a Imperator Titans stomping through Hidden Villages for shits and giggles, it's a pointless exercise in torturing ants...


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

Why you hate Naru-

Wait, nevermind.

Anyways, Gilgamesh takes this with truly ridiculous ease.

Why was this thread made?


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2010)

Ninjas dodges and deflects kunai all the time. They'll stop Gilgamesh weapons easily. And then Tsunade'll punch him.


----------



## Riverlia (Sep 5, 2010)

that's unfunny
gil's swords have special properties/abilities, which make parrying them a suicide even for Saber 
Saber > Ninja


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

...Aren't Gilgamesh's weapons about the same speed as Archer's arrows or something?

That was Mach 13.2, right?

Regardless of exact speed, people far faster than an anything Narutoverse has to offer are generally helpless against Gate of Babylon.

Narutoverse stops kunai's thrown by people who are around Mach 1. Those are so much slower its not even funny.

Also, even if speed was equalized, stopping a Noble Phantasm is very, very, very different from stopping a kunai. Call me back when something much stronger than Kusanagi is on the same level as a generic kunai.


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2010)

bunshin feint + rasengan.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 5, 2010)

And welcome to another episode of Method of Test.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2010)

lambda said:


> bunshin feint + rasengan.



 just stop trying Gilga kills all the bushins and there creator at same time by raining swords down at mach 13.2 he slaughters the ninjas horribly


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Lambda isn't serious people.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 5, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> just stop trying Gilga kills all the bushins and there creator at same time by raining swords down at mach 13.2 he slaughters the ninjas horribly


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh thank God.

I love watching Gilgamesh murder people as much as any Type-Moon fan, but this was just ridiculous.


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2010)

Dont pretend to know me. The Narutoverse underestimation going on around here just sickens me.

Lee uses genjutsu.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 5, 2010)

lambda said:


> Dont pretend to know me. The Narutoverse underestimation going on around here just sickens me.
> 
> Lee uses genjutsu.



You forget Lee is FTL when using 8 gates.

And wasn't Itachi's fire strong enough to burn through omnipotents?


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Haku is lightspeed people.

Sasuke has lightspeed reaction time.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> You forget Lee is FTL when using 8 gates.
> 
> And wasn't Itachi's fire strong enough to burn through omnipotents?



Only when using eight? I thought he was lightspeed just with weights removed!


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 5, 2010)

lambda said:


> bunshin feint + rasengan.



I hope your not serious.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

.... I feel I have enter a parallel universe, the last threads with nasuverse havent been derailed yet.


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> .... I feel I have enter a parallel universe, the last threads with nasuverse havent been derailed yet.


Well, there's that Hakumen, Rachel, Lambda and Kokonoe vs. Gilgamesh thread.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

Dat harem


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 5, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> .... I feel I have enter a parallel universe, the last threads with nasuverse havent been derailed yet.



Speaking of Nasuverse


Fate/Extra is awesome.





Sakurider


----------



## Watchman (Sep 5, 2010)

I love how many people thought Lambda was serious.


----------



## Neelon (Sep 5, 2010)

Narutoverse rape thread #189967

+1 post count


----------



## Red (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread isn't bade, stop wailing on the OP. It served the purpose of adding a +1 to my post count and by extension my rep and by extension my e-penis which makes this a good thread.

Hell to get more +1 posts I'm going to play devils advocate.

Kisame shoots water bullets at light speed, can gilgamesh react to light speed water bullets? I don't think so.

Itachi can only be killed by a person who uses the sharingan, does gilgamesh use a sharingan? I don't think so.

The clear winner is Narutoverse


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Red said:


> Itachi can only be killed by a person who uses the sharingan, does gilgamesh use a sharingan? I don't think so.


Gilgamesh has a sha-

No wait, he wouldn't store shit like that in his Gate.

He still owns it though.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gilgamesh has a sha-
> 
> No wait, he wouldn't store shit like that in his Gate.
> 
> He still owns it though.



He store the eye of agamoto.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 5, 2010)

Great thread 

+1


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> He store the eye of agamoto.





> ?It is something that should be in my possession to start with. All the treasures in the world originate from my collection. However, because much time passed, it disappeared from my treasury. But I am still its owner.?
> 
> ?So you?re saying you once had the Holy Grail? You know what it is??
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if he has it in his possession or not.

It's his.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

So... is this going in the "wins" list for Gilgamesh?

Or is that only for slightly important mongrels?


----------



## lambda (Sep 6, 2010)

Every jounin level Nina can open the Gates. Can Gilgamesh move so fast the air around him catches on fire?


----------



## Red (Sep 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> Every jounin level Nina can open the Gates. Can Gilgamesh move so fast the air around him catches on fire?


That's small time, Gilgamesh can move so fast that *fire* catches *air*.



Lancerxelloss said:


> So... is this going in the "wins" list for Gilgamesh?
> 
> Or is that only for slightly important mongrels?


I'd rather Gil's win and loss list is populated by awesome people, not mongrels, women and children.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

Lets have a little fun, shall we?

Gilgamesh is given five minutes to kill absolutely everyone in the Narutoverse. He can only us Ea against a biju. Every Naruto character is in their "normal" positions, that is, their village, or whatever they do when not on a mission. Gilgamesh has knowledge of where everyone is. He starts in the center of Konoha.

Can the King of Heroes put down all the mongrels in time? If he can, how long does it take?


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 6, 2010)

Does it mean he's bloodlusted? Well, he nukes every city with the unused weapons of Vimana. Taking down absolutely everyone means absolutely every named Narutoverse character right?


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, it does mean every named character.

Figured it would be Vimana.

So, how long, including travel time,  does it take him to repeat this on every village?


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 6, 2010)

Edo Tensei, GG


----------



## lambda (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder what Ea used as a Broken Phantasm would do.

Or his plane.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Edo Tensei, GG







Crimson King said:


> I wonder what Ea used as a Broken Phantasm would do.
> 
> Or his plane.



I'm not sure it's actually possible to overload Ea.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 6, 2010)

Lancerxelloss said:


> Yes, it does mean every named character.
> 
> Figured it would be Vimana.
> 
> So, how long, including travel time,  does it take him to repeat this on every village?



Vimana can appear on any corner of the world in a flash. It has been described to be moving with the speed of thoguht(meaning, as fast as Gilgamesh imagines it to be). Despite its huge size Vimana actually easily blitzed a magic-empowered F-15J("piloted" by Berserker). Without Ea though I guess he must resort to other city-buster Noble Phantasms(he's supposed to have half dozens of sword matching Excalibur). Alternatively he can lesuirely call swords right next to every single person in the city and kill them. Or use some unknown ability.
Anyways, because half of Gilgamesh's power is informal ability we don't know how long it takes. We do know that he can summon hundreds of swords without breaking a sweat anywhere in his vision. Seriously, he used it in an actual dogfight to surround a fast-moving and constantly maneuvering jet fighter from many directions at once. He's just too arrogant to seriously abuse his powers.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

So....

Gil takes maybe 6 seconds to pull out Vimana and get on it. 1 second to kill all of Konoha. 1 second to get to the next village. etc.

He probably manages every named character's death in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2010)

Epic thread.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Vimana can appear on any corner of the world in a flash. It has been described to be moving with the speed of thoguht(meaning, as fast as Gilgamesh imagines it to be).



So he can imagine the Vimana to be FTL right?

No-limit-fallacy

For example in Marvel the speed of thought = lightspeed, but in Type Moon speed of thought is somenthing unquantifiable.




> Without Ea though I guess he must resort to other city-buster Noble Phantasms(he's supposed to have half dozens of sword matching Excalibur).



That is good because:

1.EA isn't a City buster
2.Excalibur isn't a City Buster
3.He doesn't have "other City Buster Noble Phantasms"

Gilgamesh still wins, but I just wanted to clear those things.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> 2.Excalibur isn't a City Buster


800000 m² (4000*200) is above the OBD basis set for town busting.

So Excalibur actually is a townbuster at minimum.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice now go bring the feat in which Excalibur Townbusts


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's unquantifiable. I even mentioned that after I gave my own impressions on it. It sometimes moved as fast it appeared to be teleporting. Also Speed of Thought is unquantifiable in any verse. You meant the speed of telepathy, aren't you? The two aren't the same. Perhaps the speed of thought can be a hyperbole and it simply moves vastly more faster and more agile than any aircraft made by man.

Also Excalibur is a city-buster or at least it can act as one. See the CGs in Fate/Hollow Ataraxia. Also all anti-fortress Noble Phantasms should be about at small town level. Ae is anti-world and much more powerful than Excalibur. In Fate/Zero it even instantly wasted about 5000 demi-Servants.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Nice now go bring the feat in which Excalibur Townbusts



We know the area the blast covers and when casually locking blades can already bring down buildings an attack like Excalibur would have no problem mowing down buildings.

I'm not getting into a long drawn out argument with you again though.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> -snip-



No, I am pretty sure that in Marvel speed of thought = lightspeed.

And the other things have been debate in many threads in the past, Excalibur isn't a City Buster, EA either much less a planet buster, and about the Fate/Zero part:



> Ionian Hetairoi - Army of the King
> Rank EX anti-army NP. The field of battle that Iskandar's forces raced through in the past. The landscape burned into the hearts of the heroes that Iskandar fought and emerged victorious with.
> Almost like a Realiy Marble, but the difference of this is that it isn't Iskandar's personal internal world, it's the combined one of Iskandar and all of his companions. Once activated, Iskandar's past comrades (including Bucephalus) materialize one after another; legendary heroes offered to the world as Heroic Spirits after death, but still show their eternal loyalty and answer Iskandar's call.
> 
> Essentially, continuous summoning of independent Servants. Numbers aren't given,* but it should easily surpass 100 Hassans*.



Right 5000....


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

I think he's taking the number from around Alexander the Great's hetairoi(companions) in life.

Since that particular Noble Phantasm summons them, it wouldn't be unthinkable for them all to be summoned.

Although 5000 is a bit much. The highest estimate of the hetairoi in life places them at somewhere over 3000 at their peak.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Let me post this again:



> Ionian Hetairoi - Army of the King
> Rank EX anti-army NP. The field of battle that Iskandar's forces raced through in the past. The landscape burned into the hearts of the heroes that Iskandar fought and emerged victorious with.
> Almost like a Realiy Marble, but the difference of this is that it isn't Iskandar's personal internal world, it's the combined one of Iskandar and all of his companions. Once activated, Iskandar's past comrades (including Bucephalus) materialize one after another; legendary heroes offered to the world as Heroic Spirits after death, but still show their eternal loyalty and answer Iskandar's call.
> 
> Essentially, continuous summoning of independent Servants. Numbers aren't given, *but it should easily surpass 100 Hassans*.



I really don't know from where are you two pulling this numbers of 5000 and 3000.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> And the other things have been debate in many threads in the past, Excalibur isn't a City Buster, EA either and about the Fate/Zero part:


Actually the concensus of that thread was that EA was still a city buster in the end.

Edit: Grahf, you're simply misquoting the novel. This is evident from the usage of Hassans:



> The hundred faces among the Hassans had forgotten about the Holy Grail at this moment. Forgetting victory and the mission of the Command Seal, they had already lost sense of themselves as a Servant.



It's referring to Assassin, not Rider's noble phantasm.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> Actually the concensus of that thread was that EA was still a city buster in the end.



In fact it wasn't, that the wiki says it is a City Buster is another thing.

But ok, bring EA busting a city and case close.



> Edit: Grahf, you're simply misquoting the novel. This is evident from the usage of Hassans:



In fact Rene that is from Fuyuki people that actually know about Type Moon, so you are wrong.

I am sensing the same bullshit like EA being a planet buster.


----------



## Lancerxelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think there's nearly that many. I was just pulling out a theory of where he might have gotten that number from.

Ionioi Hetairoi is a Reality Marble that summons Iskander's hetairoi from life. The hetairoi was a documented historical legion. They were Iskander, or Alexander the Great's, most trusted troops. The highest estimate of them places them at around 3000 at their peak, but for most of Iskander's conquest, they were closer to 600.

Put bluntly, he's pulling the numbers from the real life hetairoi, not the Nasuverse Reality Marble.

Which is probably not a good idea. Sure, there's a lot of demi-servants in Ionioi Hetairoi, but I don't think they're anywhere near 1000, let alone 5000.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> In fact it wasn't, that the wiki says it is a City Buster is another thing.
> 
> But ok, bring EA busting a city and case close.



I closed the case by the whole Excalibur is a town buster thing. We know EA is many times more powerful than Excalibur even at minimum output. 

EA doesn't have the AoE to be a city buster from what it's shown, but it definitely has the power behind it to equal one.

Also, in regards to the Rider's noble phantasm thing, I agree that they're most likely not numbered in the thousands, but all we know is at the bare minimum there's more than 100.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> In fact Rene that is from Fuyuki people that actually know about Type Moon, so you are wrong.
> 
> I am sensing the same bullshit like EA being a planet buster.


Blah blah.

Link removed

There's the actual translation. Now go reread Act 8 part 6 of Fate/Zero and then come back when you actually know what you're talking about.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> I closed the case by the whole Excalibur is a town buster thing. We know EA is many times more powerful than Excalibur even at minimum output.



Good for you.

Still no feat of Excalibur being a town buster or EA being a city buster.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> Blah blah.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> There's the actual translation. Now go reread Act 8 part 6 of Fate/Zero and then come back when you actually know what you're talking about.



Fuyuki > you.

But given the case Fuyuki failed with the Hassan part it still won't make Riders NP have 5000-3000 people, the most you can wish for is 100+.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Lancerxelloss said:


> Honestly, I don't think there's nearly that many. I was just pulling out a theory of where he might have gotten that number from.
> 
> Ionioi Hetairoi is a Reality Marble that summons Iskander's hetairoi from life. The hetairoi was a documented historical legion. They were Iskander, or Alexander the Great's, most trusted troops. The highest estimate of them places them at around 3000 at their peak, but for most of Iskander's conquest, they were closer to 600.
> 
> ...



I generally agree that the numbers aren't that high, but if that's the case:



> ?BEHOLD, MY PEERLESS ARMY!?
> 
> The King of Conquerors stood before the lines of cavalry and raised both of his arms to the skies, shouting with immeasurable pride.
> Ionian Hetairoi
> ...



Basically it's a collection of all of the followers that once fought beside Iskandar.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> Basically it's a collection of all of the followers that once fought beside Iskandar.



Basically it doesn't say that, it says:



> All of the famed warriors standing here – all of them once fought beside Alexander the Great



Two very different things.

Edit: Anyway I am out, I am not in the mood to get involved in another discusion about Type Moon.


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Basically it doesn't say that, it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Two very different things.


You're right, the famed warriors bit is a bit misleading.

Ultimately it's an ambigious statement though. It could be referring to the unit of Ionian Hetairoi (which is a unit of famous warriors), or the more influential members of the unit.

Also, in regards to the whole Fuyuki > me.

Whereas I've shown you the actual origin of the translation and debunked the statement you were hinging on as a misinterpretation of the novel. You still continue clinging to a collection of information.

Fuyuki was a good collection of information, but when it contradicts the actual novel, it's wrong.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 6, 2010)

> But given the case Fuyuki failed with the Hassan part it still won't make Riders NP have 5000-3000 people, the most you can wish for is 100+.



I admited that Fuyuki maybe had a mistake in the Hassan part, but the rest is pretty solid.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 6, 2010)

For those about ea is not a city buster, slash emperor is compared to a imitation of EA, and it can slice a 80km type.


----------

